# my old band



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

lol i found some vids of my old band i played in when i was like 16


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Not bad, I dig the cookie monster..lol
Not bad at all...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

decent,heres "one of my old bands i did vocals.....
MySpace.com - Eviscerated Entrails(UPDATED New Song!) - WOODLAND, California - Death Metal / Grindcore / Metal - www.myspace.com/evisceratedentrails


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

cane76 said:


> decent,heres "one of my old bands i did vocals.....
> MySpace.com - Eviscerated Entrails(UPDATED New Song!) - WOODLAND, California - Death Metal / Grindcore / Metal - www.myspace.com/evisceratedentrails


lol heres our myspace i played bass in the recordings

MySpace.com - Kilabich - ROANOKE RAPIDS, US - Metal / Hardcore / Death Metal - www.myspace.com/celticmassacre


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

Cane you sound like Nathan Explosion.. lol
shameless promotion
MySpace.com - LOVES CRUEL MALADY - San diego, California - Metal / Gothic / Rock - www.myspace.com/lovescruelmalady
I'm the drummer


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

READ THEM LYRICS BOY.....LOL!!!

Not bad, not bad!!

Was that you singing?

I just have the thread from when I posted my hubby's band

http://www.gopitbull.com/lounge/7490-band-songs.html


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

cane76 said:


> decent,heres "one of my old bands i did vocals.....
> MySpace.com - Eviscerated Entrails(UPDATED New Song!) - WOODLAND, California - Death Metal / Grindcore / Metal - www.myspace.com/evisceratedentrails


Pretty cool,,, it is hard to sing like that and maintain control.

Do you like Whitechapel? Dude is amazing with his vocal control!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Pretty cool,,, it is hard to sing like that and maintain control.
> 
> Do you like Whitechapel? Dude is amazing with his vocal control!


i LOVE white chapel.. and davy from job for a cowboy is the same way with his vox


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> i LOVE white chapel.. and davy from job for a cowboy is the same way with his vox


I still like Whitechapel better. Phil Bozeman's vocals in This Is Exile is just dirty as hell.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> I still like Whitechapel better. Phil Bozeman's vocals in This Is Exile is just dirty as hell.


tru dat lol.. i like to all that are dead off that cd.. shit is tight!! and j4ac went down hill after after doom, theyre pretty good live though, i saw them with darkest hour... very good show


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> tru dat lol.. i like to all that are dead off that cd.. shit is tight!! and j4ac went down hill after after doom, theyre pretty good live though, i saw them with darkest hour... very good show


Lord if you were down here, you and my hubby would hit it off. Yall sound just alike.
You said you played bass right? Well he does to.

Some of the stuff he listen to I can't understand not one bit of what they are growling. It makes me feel like they are at any moment going to crawl out of the cd player and beat you to death...lol!!!
Lamb of God 
Throwdown
In Flames
Hatebreed
Unearth
Bleeding Through
Gizmacci
Emmure
Bolt thrower

These are just some of his favs.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Lord if you were down here, you and my hubby would hit it off. Yall sound just alike.
> You said you played bass right? Well he does to.
> 
> Some of the stuff he listen to I can't understand not one bit of what they are growling. It makes me feel like they are at any moment going to crawl out of the cd player and beat you to death...lol!!!
> ...


lol naw i actually play guitar but in the band i played guitar until a guy named b.j. came along(hes the zakk wylde lol) so i decided to start playing bass and he play guitar.. i mean im pretty good but hes amazing lol... read about kilabich on our myspace and youll understand lol.. i played bass in the recordings though










and i like

old lamb of god/burn the priest
job for a cowboy
whitechapel
despised icon
bleeding through
danzig
tool
a perfect circle
the number 12 looks like you
arch enemy
old atreyu
rebel son
cradle of filth
between the buried and me
beneath the sky
beneath the massacre
heaven shall burn
hatebreed
all shall parrish
sinai beach
killswitch
darkest hour
black dalhia murder
lol it goes on and on


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

yep, my hubby's goes on and on to.
Lord he has so many cd's.

He'll be like man listen to this..and then put some cd on and it will be something no one has ever heard but he knows all the lyrics. He is just crazy and takes his music very seriously.
I should get him on camera moshing to Headbanger's Ball with my brother....lol..it is so funny!!!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> yep, my hubby's goes on and on to.
> Lord he has so many cd's.
> 
> He'll be like man listen to this..and then put some cd on and it will be something no one has ever heard but he knows all the lyrics. He is just crazy and takes his music very seriously.
> I should get him on camera moshing to Headbanger's Ball with my brother....lol..it is so funny!!!


lmao.. i didnt mean to post that pic.. but anyway lol im the same way with cd's and lyrics.... i really dont like headbangers ball that much anymore, gets emoer and emoer... lol and i dont stay up past 10 anymore..lol im lazy


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Yah HB BALL is just not the same anymore is it?


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Yah HB BALL is just not the same anymore is it?


its not.. and it makes me sad lol.. it was the last things us metalheads had.. and they gayed it all up lol


----------

